# German and French Registers of Sea Fishing Boats



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone, please, tell me where the French and German Registers of Sea Fishing Boats 1869-1989 are kept?
I am in these countries quite regularly and would take the opportunity to see and if permitted copy the Registers for my retirement project.
Any help to track them down would be much appreciated.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

